# Contacting Archery Teams?



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

warped Arrow said:


> I work for a veterans nursing home and was wondering how I would contact some of the archery teams to see if they would donate an autographed photo for our "Wall of Fame". We have everything from actors, wrestlers, singers, and poloticians on the wall. Some of these have visited us on Memorial Day and Independance Day, some have just donated photos. I would really like to get one of the US Olympic Team for them.


Contact the NAA. They should be able to get you hooked up. Or try the FITA forum here as several "key" members are in fact olympians  

Good luck and if you can not get the items you want PM me and I will search them out for you!


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank You


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I tried to e mail the NAA and my email came back. Same happened with US Archery.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

warped Arrow said:


> I tried to e mail the NAA and my email came back. Same happened with US Archery.


Send DarrinM a PM, he's got more connections that SOUTHWEST!!!!!!


----------



## cchunter (Mar 13, 2005)

*Team PSE*

Chance Beaubouef won a gold medal in one of the trials overseas

Nathan Brooks is a well known name in the archery arena and has many accomplishments these two are just a small part of the team and I would almost say with assurance that PSE would schedule a trip and send them to you.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Yall are great. Also, I got the first pic in yesterday, Thank you Jeff.


----------

